# October and YTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The number is still going up every month, a great sign! I would like to see it hit Jetta TDI numbers personally.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

i agree we need to be above the VW TDI sales 
we are increasing but slowly more public eye and awareness and commercials will help
everyone who has one needs to tell people about it to rise the sales.
we dont want GM to do what jeep did with the Liberty CRD and run it for 2 yrs then quit


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes absolutely. I want this car to contribute to the resurgence of diesels in the US. I tell everybody what a great car it is.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I read recently to expect some discounts on the Diesels in the near future as dealers are having a tough time getting them off their lots.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

GM shouldve had discounts for the TD from the word go.
it helps people commit to buy 
dealers cant sell them cause NOT many people know about them
they need better commercials and need to show it constantly
i see the VW comm all the time
pay for advertisement !! cant sell something you dont market!!(well)


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Here in Iowa, the dealers are desperate to find diesels. As soon as one comes into inventory, it's sold, and the dealers that do have them won't trade them away to other dealers, because they're in such high demand. I had to drive to a dealer 2 hours away just to get mine. I tried to order one, but when 3 months later it still hadn't been built, and my old car was going south on me faster than I was comfortable with, I bit the bullet and took the one in-stock model I could find, even though I had to give up my color choice and the speaker system to do it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> I read recently to expect some discounts on the Diesels in the near future as dealers are having a tough time getting them off their lots.


Can you post this article? I'd like to read.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I do agree that GM needs to put the word out about them.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

we all need to be a united front for this car. i went out and bought a huge sticker for the back glass to let people know its diesel.
i have holden emblems on the way as well!!

revjpeterson-
that is GREAT to here that they cant keep them on the lots! we just need that in all 50 states!
the dealers themselves need to promote the car as well! **** i would if i owned a dealership! right out front with lights and signs let everyone that drives by that we have a GREAT diesel car with badass mpg.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Production is slow on the diesels, they are probably trying to keep the demand high. My dealer had to locate one 300 miles from me and the other one they had I was looking at sold the same day I was there. I don't think the car will ever appeal to the masses because for most people it is not worth the extra cost, for me it was.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

very true but thats the problem! 
it was a no brainer for me, but i dont buy gassers. a waste of money in my opinion.
1/2 the resale, worse fuel mileage and last as long
look at Europe alot of their vehicles are diesel powered!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> I read recently to expect some discounts on the Diesels in the near future as dealers are having a tough time getting them off their lots.


Could they be referring to the $1,500 cash back currently available on all Cruzes? (Extended from 10/31/13 to 1/2/14)



revjpeterson said:


> Here in Iowa, the dealers are desperate to find diesels. As soon as one comes into inventory, it's sold, and the dealers that do have them won't trade them away to other dealers, because they're in such high demand.


Not sure about that either. I was just in the Minneapolis area last week, and according to Chevrolet there are close to 30 of them available in the area. I visited one dealer who had six in stock and more coming. Last I checked, most of those are still in their inventory.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

diesel said:


> Can you post this article? I'd like to read.


Here's part of just one. Do you want more?

"GM has only released the highway mpg figure (42 mpg) so far. But even if one repeats the exercise using the Jetta TDI’s fuel economy numbers (30/42/34 mpg) for the Cruze diesel, it would still take roughly a decade to break even and save about $255 annually over a gasoline Cruze. Green cars aren’t necessarily about the financial proposition (see: Toyota Prius for the best example), but the Cruze diesel is attempting to lure away extremely loyal buyers in a niche segment with very low opportunities for “green status signalling” (i.e. letting everyone know you’re saving baby polar bears via your consumption choices, ala the Prius). In light of all this, it seems that the Cruze Diesel is facing a dim future of slow sales and plenty of cash on the hood to help move them."


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It seems like areas where diesels sell well don't have enough and areas where they don't, have too many.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

panjet needs to upgrade to a cruze TD


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Nellie said:


> panjet needs to upgrade to a cruze TD


Oh, believe me, I want to, and I am super close to pulling the trigger.

The trick is, I plan on keeping it for a long time, so I want to get the exact one I want without sacrificing. I sacrificed a couple of options I wanted for timing and convenience when I bought my current car, and I wished I hadn't.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Oh, believe me, I want to, and I am super close to pulling the trigger.
> 
> The trick is, I plan on keeping it for a long time, so I want to get the exact one I want without sacrificing. I sacrificed a couple of options I wanted for timing and convenience when I bought my current car, and I wished I hadn't.


understandable!! never settle u will regret it later. get every option u want, cause u will kick urself down the road.
we all support you on your venture on buying a cruze TD


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Let me know when you are ready to make it happen PanJet. I can help you find a TD with all of the features that you want.! Just send me a private message when you are ready.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nellie said:


> GM shouldve had discounts for the TD from the word go.
> it helps people commit to buy
> dealers cant sell them cause NOT many people know about them
> they need better commercials and need to show it constantly
> ...


You're on the money. I figured they would of got the word out a bit better. I mean that audi tdi commercial I've seen during prime time football is brilliant diesel advertising. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't get me wrong here.. I love the car. That said.. GM really needs to come out with a more affordable Cruze Diesel, I feel, to boost sales. I understand Diesels require certain items in them that gas cars do not and they are going to be more expensive than a comparable gas for that reason, but don't force me to buy leather, heated, power seats. Especially for a technology (diesel), and frankly a brand, that many people are skiddish about. I bought one because I was able to and I believe the quality of Chevrolet has improved (and it's an awesome car), but I am sure there are others out there who want a diesel at a lower price. Between the collapse and historical quality of Chevy cars, there still is a sour taste in many people's mouth about the brand. Chevrolet has an opportunity to come out as a leader in diesel cars in the US as they are one of the first "normal", non-luxury brands (not Mercedes, Audi, maybe VW etc). Why not make some of the aspects of the car (ie leather) an option and put the car in more homes?


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

I would have bought a Cruze Diesel a long time ago if it had a manual six speed transmission. 

There are a ton on Autotrader for 2-3k off sticker if you're willing to travel to get it. As tempting as that is for me, I don't know if I could do an automatic.


----------

